# Riding in Jeans



## lovexlaugh (Feb 18, 2013)

I only ever trail ride my horse, and always ride in jeans. Recently I have been told this can wreck my English saddle. Is this true? I feel a bit ridiculous dragging on my jodhpurs just for a little trail ride, where I generally walk and trot, with the occasional canter. 

I know Western riders always ride in jeans, but I was told this is because of the different saddles.


----------



## futuredoctor (Jun 8, 2013)

lovexlaugh said:


> I only ever trail ride my horse, and always ride in jeans. Recently I have been told this can wreck my English saddle. Is this true? I feel a bit ridiculous dragging on my jodhpurs just for a little trail ride, where I generally walk and trot, with the occasional canter.
> 
> I know Western riders always ride in jeans, but I was told this is because of the different saddles.


My english riding instructor told me to wear jeans. It might just be to start off though. I'm not sure.


P.S. Noob question here: What is the difference between jodhpurs and breeches? Also, how do you pronounce breeches?


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

There are those of us who ride (or used to) in jeans and half chaps. I have never heard it can hurt your saddle, and it never hurt my english saddle one bit.


----------



## lovexlaugh (Feb 18, 2013)

As far as I know, breeches are shorter than jodhpurs, so you have to wear tall boots or chaps with them. Breeches are pronounced differently depending on where you live, either "britches" or "breeechers". 

I thought it sounded a bit stupid when my friend told me I shouldn't wear jeans. I just wanted to check!


----------



## luv my horse hinke (Aug 7, 2012)

It could be the snaps/buttons on the back pockets or if you have gems/etc. on your back pockets they could scratch it.


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

True, but we trail ride a lot at our barn, and never EVER wear breeches. Course now we all ride western......lol....but when we DID ride english......

When I rode in breeches I never used half chaps either-boots it was. and that was a while ago......


----------



## lovexlaugh (Feb 18, 2013)

I always make sure there's no buttons/gems/etc on the back of my jeans  When I used to take lessons it was jodhpurs all the way, but for me? Trails = jeans and half chaps


----------



## Bagheera (Apr 23, 2013)

The seam along the inside of your jeans will wear out the seat of the saddle way faster than if you wear breeches. They make riding jeans now though. They have no inseam and are made of a soft, stretchy denim fabric. You could also use a seat saver. Those will protect the seat of your saddle from wear. The Cashel Tush Cushion is one that my friend uses and works wonderfully. Plus it's super comfy to sit in. I used to ride in jeans, until they started damaging the seat on my saddle. I switched over to breeches then, but the damage was mostly done and continued to progress, though at a much slower rate. I now have to replace the seat on my saddle, which will run me about $700.


----------



## Chevaux (Jun 27, 2012)

FWIW here's my take:

Re pronounciation: It seems to be the norm in this area is to say "breeks"; I think the more formal pronounciation is "britches".

Re jeans on English saddles: The only things I could see that would possibly damage the leather would be the designer (eg rhinestone, etc) pockets, as already mentioned. A distant second possibility might the inside seam of the jeans - some styles have the double seam in the inside and this, because it's thicker, may rub (I haven't bought breeches for awhile so I don't know if fashion has changed but mine are styled such that the inside seam is offset and doesn't rest against the saddle).

Re difference between jodphurs and breeches: It's mostly in the lower leg; jodphurs are ankle length, frequently with a cuff and sometimes (especially for the young rider) fitted with a strap that goes under the outside of boot and around the bottom to keep them in place, and are worn with ankle high paddock boots; the lower legs of breeches are shorter and minimally designed so that they fit inside tall riding boots.

P.S. I think as long as your clothing is safe and comfortable, you wear what you want.


----------



## DuckDodgers (May 28, 2013)

I think that especially with softer leather seats jeans can be damaging to saddle seats. You also need to be careful about the placement of any kind of embellishments on the jeans so that they do not scratch your saddle. However, I know plenty of people that only ride in jeans and their saddles are in great shape despite this. I ride in a synthetic saddle, but I frequently ride in jeans with no issues.


----------



## Sunny (Mar 26, 2010)

Around here it is said just how it looks: "Breech-es."

Along with the inseam, over time the rivets can cause damage.

I ride in jeans every now and then in my cheaper saddle, but will never in my nice saddle.

Plus, in Alabama, jeans are unbearable in anything other than the dead of winter. They stick and restrict my movement. So, I almost always opt for breeches.


----------



## apachiedragon (Apr 19, 2008)

I used to ride in jeans as well, did it for years, and it never damaged my saddle a bit, but when I upgraded to a new one, the seat leather was much, much softer, and shows wear more easily. Still, I am not a fan of breeches anymore, (a combination of the fact that I am a few pounds heavier and the cost of buying new ones is ridiculous these days), so I have been riding in yoga pants and half chaps. Works great, no wear, and plus, black is slimming. :lol:


----------



## Saskia (Aug 26, 2009)

I've heard about the jeans damaging saddles too. Mostly because of the rivets that some of them are fastened with, or the heavy seams. Some English saddles are made of lovely, soft and expensive leather and I think the most danger would be with seats like this. But I ride in jeans a lot and it doesn't bother me too much, but none of my saddles are super nice.


----------



## Viranh (Apr 7, 2013)

I used to ride in jeans all the time, and it didn't do anything to my Western saddle. The inseam also doesn't seem to bother my 30 year old Stubben, though it bothers me. However, I recently got an M. Toulouse, and the leather is very very soft, and seems almost like a thin vanity covering of sorts. I am POSITIVE that the inseam of jeans could damage it, and so I never ride in jeans in it. I am however guilty of occasionally wearing gym shorts or hiking skirts...with half chaps, lol... but they can't damage my saddle, just my dignity.


----------



## EdmontonHorseGal (Jun 2, 2013)

i had this exact conversation with one of the staff at a tack store recently. she was showing me lines and cracking along the middle of the seat of a used english saddle. the lines/cracks ran lengthwise front to back, and were closer to the pommel than the cantle. right about where the very front of the crotch of your jeans would rest against the leather. she said this is what happens when you ride in jeans. 

myself, i bought a very good condition used english saddle in 1992. rode in jeans in that saddle for years, til 2001. i did own a pair of breeches but didn't wear them near as often as my jeans.

all the surfaces of my saddle that met my jeans show absolutely no jean related wear. that saddle still sits in my dad's basement, and i'm debating pulling it out and using it....... and wearing jeans while i do. just need to get the rear panels reflocked first.


----------



## verona1016 (Jul 3, 2011)

I could see how the heavy seams in jeans could damage some of the softer leather English saddles. My dressage saddle probably falls into that category, but my jumping saddle would probably be just fine with jeans.

Possible damage aside, I tried trail riding in jeans and I found the seams to be incredibly uncomfortable.

And on the topic of pronunciation, I've always heard it said like it's spelled ("breach is") but learned on this forum a while back that it really ought to be "britches." Up until then I thought "britches" was a whole other word!


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

Hmm. So the leather in good English saddle is somehow different than the leather in a western one? Strange that it "damages" it-reiners (as well as many western disciplines) ride in jeans almost 100% of the time. When they show they may wear chaps, but otherwise-jeans. And many seats are smooth, not rough out. Only damage I have seen is from the spurs or buckles. My cream seat will get blue from time to time, and I just clean it.


----------



## lovexlaugh (Feb 18, 2013)

Thanks guys! Honestly, my saddle is quite new, so I don't want to damage it. I'm starting to think tights might be a better option, however they aren't very flattering on me


----------



## futuredoctor (Jun 8, 2013)

lovexlaugh said:


> Thanks guys! Honestly, my saddle is quite new, so I don't want to damage it. I'm starting to think tights might be a better option, however they aren't very flattering on me


You could always post a picture...


----------



## Sunny (Mar 26, 2010)

futuredoctor said:


> You could always post a picture...


That is very inappropriate.


----------



## Viranh (Apr 7, 2013)

> Hmm. So the leather in good English saddle is somehow different than the leather in a western one? Strange that it "damages" it-reiners (as well as many western disciplines) ride in jeans almost 100% of the time. When they show they may wear chaps, but otherwise-jeans. And many seats are smooth, not rough out. Only damage I have seen is from the spurs or buckles. My cream seat will get blue from time to time, and I just clean it.


Yeah, my Western saddle has very thick, smooth leather. My M Toulouse English has leather that feels like a leather fashion jacket or something. They are really, really different. I never worry about the Western, but that English saddle is a completely different story. I think it's been a trend lately for English saddlers to use this thin, soft leather to make the saddle feel expensive. It also means the saddle won't last as well, so I've got to be careful with it.


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

The seat of a good western saddle (not rough out!) is also a buttery soft thinner leather......just saying. That was my point. just as nice a leather as any english saddle I have ever seen. I would agree that the skirts are thicker on western. But the seat on my Bob's is just as nice or nicer than the leather on my english saddles.


----------



## countercanter (May 18, 2011)

I have a calfskin saddle and the one time I rode in jeans (wasn't planning on riding that day) the inseams of my jeans started to leave marks on my saddle...I nearly cried. I prefer breeches to ride in anyway. Much less constricting. And the difference between jodphurs and breeches is that jods are longer ,and come over the top of your paddock boot and are worn by children (at least in the US).


----------



## Ivoryinfullbloom (Jan 24, 2013)

My husband and I both bought new western Big Horn synthetic saddles with suede seats a couple of years ago. We trail ride about once a week. We both wore jeans and I noticed right off that the suede was getting marked really bad from the seams in the jeans. I bought jeans made for riding and my saddle seat has stayed really nice. He still wears jeans and his saddle seat has a lot of scarring.


----------



## Bagheera (Apr 23, 2013)

It also depends on how much riding you do and the kind of leather your saddle seat is made out of. If you are riding one horse, two days a week, you could probably get away with jeans. If you are riding one or more horses three plus days a week, I would steer away from jeans unless you use a seat saver. Better safe than sorry IMO. Plus, you can buy every day breeches fairly inexpensively. I just bought two pairs of TuffRider Cotton Pull On Breeches from Stateline Tack for $20 a pair. You just have to shop around and take advantage of sales to get a good deal.


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

lovexlaugh said:


> I only ever trail ride my horse, and always ride in jeans. Recently I have been told this can wreck my English saddle. Is this true? I feel a bit ridiculous dragging on my jodhpurs just for a little trail ride, where I generally walk and trot, with the occasional canter.
> 
> I know Western riders always ride in jeans, but I was told this is because of the different saddles.


If they wreck saddles, I wouldn't have one any longer, because I regularly ride in jeans. That's a silly comment and whoever told you this, needs to look at themselves in the mirror. Go ahead and continue to ride in jeans or whatever makes you comfortable, your tack is just fine.


----------



## Bagheera (Apr 23, 2013)

I agreed that jeans will damage her saddle in my initial post My2Geldings. I also just looked in the mirror as you suggested. I like what I saw in the reflection. Thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Bagheera said:


> I agreed that jeans will damage her saddle in my initial post My2Geldings. I also just looked in the mirror as you suggested. I like what I saw in the reflection. Thanks for the suggestion.


Glad I could help :wink:


----------



## cpr saves (Dec 5, 2012)

I would prefer not to wear jeans, but frankly, I won't be caught dead in breaches because they are skin tight. 

Does anyone know of a breach-type riding pant that looks like jeans but is loose and not skin tight?


----------



## ropinbiker (Aug 3, 2012)

I wear jeans, wife wears jeans, daughters, etc.....everyone I know that rides(hundreds of folks) ride in jeans...many of us for 3-7 days a week, on several horses a day....not one has ever griped about jeans ruining a saddle.....of course, none of them ride in english saddles.......sarcasm...


----------

